# [H] <HASS> Arthas-DE, PvE 7/8 HC, 1/8 Myth



## Nrl (9. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

Die Gilde *<HASS> Arthas-DE  7/8 HC, 1/8 Myth*, sucht für Uldir HC/Myth progress und m+ noch weitere Mitspieler ab 18 Jahren. Aktuell suchen wir verstärkt Healer und DD für unseren Raid, würden uns jedoch auch über 1-2 weitere Tanks für m+ freuen.

_*Über uns:*_

*Raidzeiten*

*Mo*/*Mi* *19:30-23:00*.

*Wer sind wir ?*

Der Kern der Gilde kennt sich schon seit langer Zeit, ingame sowie zum Teil auch im RL.  Zu BFA haben wir beschlossen alle gemeinsam wieder durchzustarten inkl. Gilde und Raid. Wir haben Spaß zusammen und es wird sehr viel gelacht, trotzdem haben wir ein gewisses Niveau/einen gewissen Anspruch vor Augen den, wir im Spiel halten/erreichen wollen.
Unser durchschnittliches Alter liegt so zwischen 25-30 Jahren.
Uns geht es darum, den Spagat zwischen Raidprogress und familiärer Atmosphäre zu meistern. Denn, sind wir mal ehrlich, am meisten Spaß macht das Raiden doch, wenn man miteinander lachen, sich ärgern und sich freuen kann und alle Hochs und Tiefs gemeinsam erlebt und sich weiter voran arbeitet.

*Wen suchen wir ?*

Die meisten unserer Mitglieder spielen WoW schon relativ lange. Wir setzen daher eine gewisse Wow/Rollenspielerfahrung vorraus, sind jedoch auch bereit nicht ganz so erfahrenen Spielern eine Chance zu geben sofern sie lernwillig sind. Wie bereits geschrieben beträgt das Mindestalter 18 Jahre.
TS 3 ist erforderlich, und falls der Encounter es verlangt ein funktionierendes Mikrofon von Vorteil.

*Kontakt*

Stan#2840

Josh#2215
 

SONOFSAM069#2753


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Oktober 2018)

Voll der einladende Name


----------



## Nrl (14. Oktober 2018)

Extra für dich <3


----------

